# Made one bad decision, trying avoid 2nd.



## ChristianSilver (Jan 13, 2022)

I lurk in the back ground a lot here, exceptional knowledge and very helpful folks here.

I had bought a combo lathe mill awhile back, G9729 it’s gone already, about 3 months owning it and bought it new. My space is somewhat limited and the reasoning for doing it. Decent on the lathe end of things, need I say more.
I couldn’t stand it, the swapping back and fourth was very troublesome.

I didn’t take a very hard hit at all.. I was surprised to say the least.

Jump forward, bought new PM1130 and have it home and setup. Absolutely enjoying it, perfect for my needs. Needs are threading, chambering my own blanks and making miscellaneous parts.

I need a mill, I’m looking at the G0759. Will be used on 17-4PH SS,  Grade 5 Titanium and aluminum. All small items, brakes, tubes, Form1’ing items and other small parts.

Already bought twice on the above, don’t want to do it again.

Will the G0759 / DRO and power feed suit my needs. I’ve researched heavily and it seems to be hit and miss. Hoping the newer mills are less issues.

Thanks.


----------



## Janderso (Jan 13, 2022)

It’s not surprising you didn’t like the mill combo. They aren’t very popular for obvious reasons.
Sounds like you are on the right track.


----------



## mksj (Jan 13, 2022)

In that price range you would be much better off getting the PM-728VT. Much better quality, more travel, higher spindle RPM, etc. Lots of YouTube videos reviewing it. The DRO on the G0759 is an inexpensive model, you can buy an inexpensive 2 or 3 axis for $200-250 and do your own install. If you want magnetic scales with a graphical display, a bit more. I had a benchtop mill for years and never really saw the need for a column scale. Compare the mill's travel dimensions, like cross slide  of 5.5" on the G0759 vs. 10" on the PM-728VT, etc. Just no comparison. I would rather spend a bit more with less bells and whistles, and then add options as your budget permits. If you need help say on a DRO install, just ask here. There is a big step up in a better made machine, and you are less likely to be dissatisfied and want to upgrade sooner Lesson learned.





						NEW! PM-728VT Ultra Precision Milling Machine – Precision Matthews Machinery Co.
					






					www.precisionmatthews.com
				





			Amazon.com
		



			Amazon.com


----------



## ChristianSilver (Jan 13, 2022)

I’ve talked PM, there’s plenty of the 728’s in stock. Leaning that way, I know my little PM1130 is very nice…
Your killing me now, but saving frustrations later I think.


----------



## Aaron_W (Jan 13, 2022)

Size wise that can be a capable mill. I have a small Clausing knee mill of roughly similar capacity that I am quite happy with.

Precision Matthews sells several comparable mills, the PM25 being the closest to the G0704/G0759. Buying new I'd probably go with PM, prices are similar to Grizzly and people who have used both the 0704 and PM25 say the design of the PM25 is better. PM has several mills in this size class (PM25MV, PM727V, PM727M, PM728VT, PM30MV all with or without DRO) vs basically 1 at Grizzly (G0704 without DRO or G0759 with DRO).


----------



## Aukai (Jan 13, 2022)

If you are happy with the size, and do not think anyone will ask, or maybe yourself will need something bigger done, you are on track. Now if you think that there is a possibility that you are enjoying this hobby, and want bigger challenges, now would be the time to assess that, or buy a bigger mill later, and have both


----------



## ChristianSilver (Jan 13, 2022)

Spoke to PM today, got the PM 728VT. My wife and I are going to make a mini vacation out of the trip. Headed out on the 20th next week. Got to see what the storm building in the Northeast offers us. I’m off for 2 weeks starting on the 19th, Will have plenty of time.

I was told with the backlog of orders it’s 10 days to get an order out on the road.

I will have to pay the taxes picking up in person though, but it’s a wash on the shipping.

I’m stoked. Be more than I need, better than needing more. Threw a DRO in with the deal to.
At least I’ll have matching colors.


----------



## brino (Jan 13, 2022)

ChristianSilver said:


> Spoke to PM today, got the PM 728VT.


Congratulations!



ChristianSilver said:


> I’m stoked.


Well, I guess so!

Brian


----------



## davek181 (Jan 13, 2022)

I have a PM 30MV  which is similar size, and I am loving it.  I am a novice but learning slowly and enjoying the mill life a lot.  i have a Atlas/craftsman lathe too, so I have both machines.  Sometimes the lathe is handier for some operations, and the mill for others.  

I had wanted the 728VT but at the time the wait was longer but I did want the Taiwan build.  You will love it i am sure once you start making chips.


----------



## addertooth (Jan 13, 2022)

I also have a PM728v-t. I have really enjoyed it.


----------



## ChristianSilver (Jan 13, 2022)

davek181 said:


> I have a PM 30MV  which is similar size, and I am loving it.  I am a novice but learning slowly and enjoying the mill life a lot.  i have a Atlas/craftsman lathe too, so I have both machines.  Sometimes the lathe is handier for some operations, and the mill for others.
> 
> I had wanted the 728VT but at the time the wait was longer but I did want the Taiwan build.  You will love it i am sure once you start making chips.


I looked at the PM30, the DRO version is in stock too. I almost went that route. Definitely a nice piece of equipment…
Thanks..


----------



## ChristianSilver (Jan 13, 2022)

addertooth said:


> I also have a PM728v-t. I have really enjoyed it.
> View attachment 392129


I bet..  Nice…


----------



## ChristianSilver (Jan 21, 2022)

Picked up my 728 with MX 200, stand and power feed from John. Headed back to Texas…


----------



## DavidR8 (Jan 21, 2022)

Congrats and drive safe


----------



## ChristianSilver (Jan 21, 2022)

The whole gang at PM is top notch.


----------



## ChristianSilver (Jan 21, 2022)

1168 miles, horrible traffic, weather cold as hell but worth it all.


----------



## ChristianSilver (Jan 24, 2022)

Got my mill setup, the DRO and power feed install was simple and straightforward…

The pre-drilled holes and bracket set makes is simple. Took all of about 3 hours for the DRO and 1/2 hour for the PF unit.

Top notch equipment..


----------



## sunrise305 (Jul 16, 2022)

Can anyone tell me how much width one needs for a PM728v-t with the x-axis powerfeed installed?  I have max 72".  Thanks!


----------

